# NeverWinter Nights 2 Beta sign up here!



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 10, 2006)

http://nwn2forums.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=491300&forum=95

I already signed up, good luck to the rest of you! 

Rahl


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks for the link I've signed good luck to all


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 12, 2006)

Aye well after sifting through the news about NWN2 I have discovered that the game is due to release late September or sometime in October 2006 so even if we don't make it to beta the wait won't be too much longer. I pre-ordered at Amazon yesterday! 

Rahl


----------



## Saranalos (Aug 13, 2006)

I've been looking at this game. Never played the origional though. But it looks pretty good to me at the moment.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 13, 2006)

The thing about NWN was that even after 4+ years the game is still going strong today. Boiware still supports the game as though it was new and Obsidian looks like they will do the say with NWN2.

So I predict that within 1 month of release there will be player made content and modules, and Persistant Online worlds (MMOG on a smaller scale and highly focusedon roleplay) all player made and all free to play. See thats the beauty of the NWN concept that players get the very same toolset that the game was made with and my god but there is some talent, let me tell ya! 

Obsidian has already contacted the Persistant Online World hall of famers and the Module hall of famers in an effort to get things somewhat organized and moving forward in both those departments. These "Hall of famer's" are players who made persistant online worlds or single player game modules for the original NWN and had their world or mod voted by the rest of the community to have hall of fame status. Many of these designers are eager to get started with the new toolset and apparently scripts can be transfered so no need to rewrite new dialog for modules that are going to be remakes in the new engine.

Anyway its really shaping up to be a fun next 4 or 5 years till NWN3 comes out! 

In fact the best modules I ever played in NWN were player made and I also count them as some of my best ever gaming experiences.

Needless to say I am very excited about the release of NWN2 I really want to find a PW to call home, and I think half the fun will be looking for that place 

Rahl


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 13, 2006)

I should also note that the NWN games come with a DM client so if you want to be the Dungeon Master you have that option as well. That is why these persistant online worlds have so much appeal, because some of them have excellent DM's who really know how to keep the players on the edge of their seats, and at the same time be able to make them feel as though they lead an alternate life there. It is really something to experience and you are really missing out if you have not.

Rahl


----------



## Saranalos (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow. Your description just made me want this game. A lot. I really like games that are open to modding, being a half-hearted one myself. You would make a good advertiser for them.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 14, 2006)

Well if you like Modding then you will like NWN2 even better once you read this! 

http://nwn2forums.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=492587&forum=95


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 16, 2006)

A quick note about the DM client. The game will not ship with a Dungeon Master Client but Obsidian promises to get the DM up and running asap. Out of the box though, there will be no DM which is a bit upsetting for PW designers.

Rahl


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 29, 2006)

OK, I have my copy of NNW2 Pre-ordered and its due friday can't wait. Anyone else got one. Couldn't find a special edition but I don't care, the new is friday can't wait


----------

